# Will These Work????



## Troutman3000 (May 6, 2010)

These should be good tomorrow I hope [-o<


----------



## russ010 (May 6, 2010)

those should work fine

I used that spray exclusively for a long time on 7.5" yum ribbontail worms and it worked great. But use the lure without it first - then if they don't bite, spray it


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 6, 2010)

Excited about those money minnows and senkos. Cant wait for a huge spot to blow up those swimmers too.


----------



## russ010 (May 6, 2010)

one things with those dingers - experiment the retrieve... deadstick it, jerk it like a fluke, and fish it like a regular worm -- there's no wrong way to fish it


----------



## Brine (May 6, 2010)

If you're headed to Lanier, throw that Sebile all day. You might not catch a bunch, but the ones you do will be good ones!


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 6, 2010)

russ010 said:


> one things with those dingers - experiment the retrieve... deadstick it, jerk it like a fluke, and fish it like a regular worm -- there's no wrong way to fish it




I could try weightless as well?


----------



## Brine (May 6, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > one things with those dingers - experiment the retrieve... deadstick it, jerk it like a fluke, and fish it like a regular worm -- there's no wrong way to fish it
> ...



I won my last tourney on the 7" dinger weightless with a 5/0 Gammy EWG.


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 6, 2010)

Brine said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > russ010 said:
> ...




Good to know. Gonna try to slay them tomorrow.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 6, 2010)

nope... you wont catch anything with those money minnows.... :wink: 

they were hitting white flukes (almost the exact same as they moneys) hard last weekend up here


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 6, 2010)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> nope... you wont catch anything with those money minnows.... :wink:
> 
> they were hitting white flukes (almost the exact same as they moneys) hard last weekend up here




I almost bought the all white ones but settled on the green on top. And wouldnt you know they were all out of albino flukes!


----------

